# HAMRADIO General > พูดคุยทั่วไป >  ขอแนะนำตัวครับ hondaone มาจาก hamsiam ครับ

## hondaone

ขอแนะนำตัวครับ hondaone มาจาก hamsiam ครับ

ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยครับ 
0886074166 มีนบุรี กทม

----------


## HS5XBF

ยินดีต้อนรับครับ........ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## HS2PHH

มาด้วยคนๆ เวปบอร์ดที่นี่สวยดี ขออีโมเยอะๆหน่อยครับ   :Wink:

----------


## Lhew_Lhew

ตามมาอีกคนครับ.... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## suban0177

ตามมาอีกคนครับ

----------


## holiday

ฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยครับ

----------


## E27BOI

พี่มานี่ ผมก็ตามพี่มานั่นแหละ 555

----------


## HS3SRS

ตามด้วย....

----------


## christopherlawyer2

nice info, thanks for that

----------

